# Sacramento SP/Richards Wasteland?



## Swadian Hardcore (Nov 6, 2014)

What's going on with that part of Sacramento north of Downtown and south of Richards and the American River? In between there seems to be a big unused wasteland. This is right in between Amtrak Sacramento and Greyhound Sacramento. I understand there is an old railway embankment along the south side of North B Street, and 7th Street (which carries the Green Line) cuts right through it.

This is what I'm talking about: https://www.google.com/maps/@38.5902316,-121.4972816,537m/data=!3m1!1e3.

It's named Southern Pacific/Richards so I'm guessing it used to be a rail yard or something like that?


----------



## tp49 (Nov 6, 2014)

Actually it's called the railyards.

There are proposals for things to go in there but due to the economic downturn, copious amounts of toxic dirt that needed to be removed and the realignment of the tracks into the area it's been very slow going. Right now there is a proposal for a new courthouse and a stadium for an MLS team.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Nov 6, 2014)

It's called the railyards? I guess I was right in that it used to be a massive railyard and all the tracks were pulled away so now it's a toxic wasteland? Dang, what a bummer. Right in between Downtown Sac and everything to the north of the American River.


----------



## Blackwolf (Nov 8, 2014)

Here's what Wikipedia has to say on the Railyards:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sacramento_Railyards


----------

